# Space - is there a general rule?



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

I was wondering if there was a general/rough sizing guide that can be followed in terms of how much space should be provided per mouse, how much extra per each additional mouse etc?

Does any guideline like this exist among breeders or if not I am keen to learn your personal individual recommendations. What minimums would you keep a single buck in, a pair, a trio and so on?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I think most people general determine how many mouse to keep in each enclosure by how 'happy' and healthy they appear in such conditions, however I found this link which appears to suggest 15 square inches per mouse (their minimum cage size is 60 sq inches to house 4 adults mice): http://www.research.uky.edu/ori/univet/resources/sop/IACUC_110_Mouse_Housing_Density.pdf
However, there is also a table based on weight per cm² (found through the RSPCA but not endorsed by them) : http://www.rspca.org.uk/ImageLocator/LocateAsset?asset=document&assetId=1232712323170&mode=prd which suggests a minimum cage size of 200cm² for any mice (additional space per mouse is not stated), with a minimum of 300cm² for any breeding pair/trio plus an extra 180cm² for each additional female and her litter.
I just go by how my mice are behaving though, and try to understock rather than overstock


----------

